# 2009 Mud Nationals



## Yesterday

So. A friend and I are debating making the trip down to Mud Nationals. We've never been before and have no clue whatsoever what to expect. I'm looking for first hand info from you folks. Me nogusto highlifter sitioweb. So, i figured i'd ask here. Is it worth it? Is there much riding to do other than the competitions? Is this something i'd have fun at even if i didnt compete in any of the stuff? Is there way to many people everywhere? Where to stay if not camping? Worth my time, in general? Are any of you going? etc..
Thanks.


----------



## TOT

I have been the last three years and I am going again this year. There is alot of riding that you can do,besides the competition. It seems like every trail leads to another trail and so on. We camp out and have never had a problem. There are some hotels not too terribly far away but we just camp out. If you have never been you will want to go atleast once. My wife and son went last year and they are going again this year. It does get a little crowded closer to the weekend when its competition time but noone seems to mind. Everybody seems to be friendly and gets along well. Alot of excitement that goes on. We are leaving on Sunday or Monday can't decide right now.


----------



## Polaris425

I dissagree %100 on the riding. Unless you get there early in the week, dont plan on "riding" plan on "sitting". B/c thats about all you get to do. By Thursday afternoon traffic will be so bad you wont be able to hardley get around. And on friday... same thing. Especially at night. I'm talking mile long lines on the highline and 3-4 hour waits just to get down the road. And this was when I was there w/ 8-10K people, not the near 13K-15K of last year and this year. So you can imagine how much worse it is w/ a few extra 1000 people. 

NOW, having said that, I'm not knocking the event in anyway, its an *excellent event*, and if you go to see the competitions and the vendors and camp and meet people and have fun, then you will have an excellent time. I always did. But do not go and expect to be able to really ride, and have a good time. Most people there, the riding is sip... move 5ft. sip sip sip.. move 5 feet.... wait 30min for someone to move out of the way... sip some more... Now you can haul off in the swamp and ride and chances are there wont be as many people on those trails, however there are some nasty and deep holes out there that can swallow you alive if your not careful. Never a good idea to just venture off through the wilderness at Mud Creek, atleast not w/o the proper precautions. 

So I guess to sum it up, again, if you go more to see the vendors and the competitions and meet people and have fun, you will love it. If you go to ride. Well, call me when you get home so I can tell you I told you so. 



*edit* I will say this, if you dont care about seeing the competitions, riding during the competitions is a really good time to ride. Since %90+ of the population in the park will be at the competitions and not on the trails


----------



## jackman

I agree with you both. Riding after thursday hang it up. We usually go early in the week so we pretty much have the park to ourselves, thats awesome!! Once the big crowd gets there I try too avoid the high line. 

Personally, I enjoy the Mud Nats until Friday


----------



## Polaris425

jackman said:


> I agree with you both. Riding after thursday hang it up. We usually go early in the week so we pretty much have the park to ourselves, thats awesome!! Once the big crowd gets there I try too avoid the high line.
> 
> Personally, I enjoy the Mud Nats until Friday


haha... agreed. We went early on wed. the first year, 06 I guess it was. We rode wed. afternoon and all day on thurdays w/o much problem. However there were only 8K people there that year total. 07 wasnt as much fun for riding. Too many people. I just rode a little and hung around and watched all the festivities.


----------



## Yesterday

blah. i'll stay home or go elsewhere on my biannual out of state riding trip =/ seein all the sweet rides and such would be cool.. but i hate large crowds and waiting in line


----------



## jackman

xbigp said:


> blah. i'll stay home or go elsewhere on my biannual out of state riding trip =/ seein all the sweet rides and such would be cool.. but i hate large crowds and waiting in line


come on, you got to go at least once just to say you have been there and done that :bigok:


----------



## Polaris425

yeah you should go, just dont go expecting to get to ride a bunch.. haha. take the camera, the camping stuff, plenty of beverages, and enjoy the festivities.


----------



## TX4PLAY

I went in 2006, that was my one time 'been there done that' I don't even want to think about not only the lines on the trails but the 8000 people and 3 public showers. After attempting that highline trust me you need a shower before crawling in your tent! Like Polaris 425 said pack plenty of chilled beverages and a whole lot of patience.


----------



## Polaris425

TX4PLAY what were you riding back in 06? You wernt one of the guys I met are you?


----------



## TX4PLAY

No I don't think we've met, back then I was still riding my Honda Foreman.


----------



## phreebsd

TX4PLAY said:


> No I don't think we've met, back then I was still riding my Honda Foreman.


Glad you finally came to your senses


----------



## Polaris425

Ah... I camped next to a guy and his screen name was Tx...... something, cant remember.


----------



## TX4PLAY

phreebsd said:


> Glad you finally came to your senses


Trust me it's a whole new world, but you gotta start somewhere!


----------



## TX4PLAY

Polaris425 said:


> Ah... I camped next to a guy and his screen name was Tx...... something, cant remember.


Most of us Texas boys do mention it in almost everything we do..:yup:


----------



## Yesterday

hahell i wouldnt


----------



## boogieandbride

BigP said:


> hahell i wouldnt


 HAHAHAHAHA!!!! My email is txboogie, so I guess it shows where I am from Huh?


----------



## IBBruin

You can take exactly what Polaris425 said to the bank. He hit the nail on the head. I've been to all but the very first one. By the weekend it's a 3 to 4 hour wait sitting in line just to get into the trails. Mud creek is an excellent place to ride but not during Nats. As mad as I got last year in the miles long traffic jam on the powerline I swore to myself I'd never go again. I'll be leaving wednesday afternoon headed to Jacksonville. LOL


----------



## phreebsd

what happens when you have to "make bears" while stuck in a 4 hour line?


----------



## Yesterday

bail off in a hole up past the seat and act like you just wanna sit there for a bit


----------



## Polaris425

BigP said:


> bail off in a hole up past the seat and act like you just wanna sit there for a bit


HA! That will work unless you have on waders..... Dont want to leave a "bear" down in ur wader boot............ :thinking:


----------



## phreebsd

huh. I make bears too much.


----------



## Yesterday

waders schmaders. wear some swimmin trunks and let one slide!


----------



## Polaris425

:haha:


----------



## IBBruin

For those who have never been to Nats before, here's what ya have to look forward to. I think we were stuck here for about 3 hours. For those that have been before, you should be familiar with this. LOL


----------



## Yesterday

yeah... that's why i'm choosin not to go this time!


----------



## Bootlegger

Too Many people not enough Room. They need to pick some place like Coal Creek OHV "Windrock" 72,000 acres. Plenty of room. over 200 miles of trails.


----------



## jackman

:rockn: looks like there are trails on both sides :rockn:


----------



## IBBruin

jackman said:


> :rockn: looks like there are trails on both sides :rockn:


Jump on out there! LOL Last year there was so much water, there were holes out there that would swallow an elephant. I really didn't mind the wait until the beer ran out.


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR

Well I'm going. My first time to actually have the time off work to make it. We're convoying down there wed afternoon with a bunch of rvs, travel trailers and around 35atvs. I look forward to the party! And I'll be looking for the back way to the sandpit. Screw sitting in that line for 3hours.


----------



## expat_dude

Take some pics for those of us not going!!


----------



## jackman

ibbruin said:


> jump on out there! Lol last year there was so much water, there were holes out there that would swallow an elephant. I really didn't mind the wait until the beer ran out.


*we did* !!!!!!


----------



## IBBruin

jackman said:


> *we did* !!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 153


At the time we were stuck on the powerline, there was some kind of competition going on. Good pic though.


----------



## Yesterday

ok, so in this thread i've said three or so times that i wasnt goin. yeah yeah. So i got talked into it, last minute style. We're gettin there thursday. I'm interested in meeting fellow MIMB memba's while i'm there. let the binge drinking begin


----------



## IBBruin

I'll be there Wednesday afternoon. Maybe somehow we can figure out how to have a few cold ones.


----------



## KMKjr

IBBruin said:


> For those who have never been to Nats before, here's what ya have to look forward to. I think we were stuck here for about 3 hours. For those that have been before, you should be familiar with this. LOL


 
That's nuts!!

Might have to take a long azz road trip soon.....lol


----------



## charlie6457

im heading up there thursday afternoon....its gotta be better than MuddyGras in huntsville. 5k people in about 5 acres of parking area..with all the campers and trucks and parade's....:aargh4:


----------



## Polaris425

charlie6457 said:


> im heading up there thursday afternoon....its gotta be better than MuddyGras in huntsville. 5k people in about 5 acres of parking area..with all the campers and trucks and parade's....:aargh4:



hmm... try 15,000 people in 3500 acres and 13,000 of them will be sittin on the HighLine yelling at the Triangle Girls to 1. get out of the **** way, 2. turn down there music & 3. turn off the bright annoying strobes. :rockn: Muds nats in a nutshell for you


----------



## bump530

ill be there thursday night. dont look for that big radiator shroud on my bike, its not there anymore. maybe ill see some of yall there.

actually charlie, nats is ALOT ALOT ALOT worse than muddygras at huntsville was this year. it didnt take much patience at muddygras. mud nats is a diff ball game. u better be ready to just sit, chug, move an inch, and repeat for bout 2 hours at a time.


----------



## sandman7655

thats sounds like it suck.why sit and wait for that long.


----------



## sandman7655

id go somewhere else ,i like a big event but **** wit dat.


----------



## Polaris425

sandman7655 said:


> thats sounds like it suck.why sit and wait for that long.


See my post above............. The highline is the main road in and out to the sand pit, the highline and the sand pit are the party spots... people just line the roads and sit... then it backs up b/c people wont move. & People trying to actually Ride, cant get through, and it takes you 4 hours to go 1/2. Thats why...


----------



## IBBruin

If someone hasn't done it by the time I get back, I'll start a Nationals picture thread. You'll see just how crowded it is.


----------



## Polaris425

Yes b/c we all know:

:showpics: 

And while your there, get us some more:

:cowbell_snl:


----------



## Metal Man

Looking forward to seeing them pics


----------



## BEASTBRUTE

i would go but mudfest and other events are good for me. i dont like all the people:34:


----------



## AUbruterider

I've never been but I'm going to make the trip one day... Pretty good haul from Fredonia, AL... Knowing what to expect is key (i think). Since I already know Mud Nats is over crowded with a bunch of drunks then I plan on taking a lot of cold beverages and join in!!!! I love to ride but I love a big party too!!! Knowing there wont be much riding going on will be fine - just hanging out and watching everything would be cool. 
A lot of us from our Hunting club meet up on Sundays to ride - sometimes we put in 20+ miles - sometimes we dont even unload the bikes - other times we may just make 3 miles but its an all day thing no matter what we do. Just depends on what everyone is up for. So I'm cool with knowing there wont be much riding - more of socializing and watching...


----------



## Mud Narc

So when is it.


----------



## cigaro

ummmm.. I think you're late.


----------



## BEASTBRUTE

yeah it was through the 1st and 5th. you missed it


----------



## Yesterday

i'm back and alive(sorta). 500+ pictures on the way shortly. stand by.


----------



## Polaris425

BigP said:


> 500+ pictures on the way shortly. stand by.



 :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

I've seen em! **** i missed a helluva party!!


----------



## walker

jmo if they worked on that bridge on the high line and fixed the holes in it . the thing could be a 2 lane bridge . but the cheap ars's won't do it ..... but it was a good time forgot my camera and passed out at 10 30 didn't pace myself with my coolaid ...:sgrin:


----------



## ALMOST30S

IBBruin said:


> You can take exactly what Polaris425 said to the bank. He hit the nail on the head. I've been to all but the very first one. By the weekend it's a 3 to 4 hour wait sitting in line just to get into the trails. Mud creek is an excellent place to ride but not during Nats. As mad as I got last year in the miles long traffic jam on the powerline I swore to myself I'd never go again. I'll be leaving wednesday afternoon headed to Jacksonville. LOL


LOL x2 and now im back from it. . .definatly the wildest one yet. .i got stuck down at the sandpit saturday night and it was like mardi graz x10! freaking crazy :rockn::aargh4:


----------



## ALMOST30S

x2 on the 2 seperate roads down the highline,make one for going and one for coming . ..it would make things GREAT.. ..oh and are nudy pix allowed on this site?i got well. . .more than a few lols :haha:


----------



## IBBruin

I made it back!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think I saw BigP once on the powerline. Lots of pics. We took our expensive camera and a couple of throw aways. We kept the expensive camera around camp and not many of the pics on it can be shown here if ya know what I mean. I'm getting the throw aways put on cd in the next couple of days and will post some as soon as I get em.


----------



## jackman

We made it back too !!!!!!!!!!!! I broke the brute and rolled a RZR, now I need a vacation


----------



## phreebsd

dang bro! what happened to the brute?
Rollng a RZR.. that was just to get the top dirty..


----------



## AUbruterider

I'd like to see all the pics... p425 and phreebsd should create a section under the subscribing members forum with a password on it so no one can get into it unless they give them pw for all the "party pics"... Thats controlling it for underage and others that care not to view it content...


----------



## Yesterday

IBBruin said:


> I made it back!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think I saw BigP once on the powerline. Lots of pics. We took our expensive camera and a couple of throw aways. We kept the expensive camera around camp and not many of the pics on it can be shown here if ya know what I mean. I'm getting the throw aways put on cd in the next couple of days and will post some as soon as I get em.


yep. saw you that once on the powerline. i had just came from ****(trails to the left up there) and traffic wouldnt let me stop to shoot the **** =/ i figured i'd run into you again over 4 days but i guess that didnt happen!


----------



## Yesterday

I started a pic thread in ATV Media. everyone contribute if you have any to share

link


----------

